# Seamaster Bezel Removal



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I am posting my new bezel tool just to wind Bry up...because I know he hasn't got one.



















...and maybe he'll emply his inbox!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks a beauty David!

Is that from Jules Borel?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

David, is that one of your creations? :notworthy:


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

nice bit of kit :clapping: :clapping:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks a very cool tool David!

One thing how many Vickers is the Duralumin/ Al 7075 that might be a slight worry as I've read Duralumin can be 180HV.

Al 6063 with T6 treatment is around 80HV so softer than 316 Stainless.

Regs

Bry


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

In it's normal, or age hardened state, it is not even close to the hardness of stainless steel.

BUT in the wrong hands it will still do some damage!

..you'll be fine.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Arr oks David I've never handled Duralumin only 6061 T6 and lower strength extrusions like 6063 T4 heat treatment.


----------

